# REVISADO



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

An old







term for a new product. Fine Havanas sold with age from Habanos.


*LAUNCHING OF THE "AGED HABANOS" OR "VINTAGE" CONCEPT IN THE CUBAN DOMESTIC MARKET*







​​​
The 15th anniversary of La Casa del Habano in the *Partagás* factory at the already mythical 520 Industria Street, next to the Capitol of La Habana, was celebrated in the Cuban capital on November 14 -18, 2011.

This event is organized every year by one of the shops of the Habanos, S.A. franchise store network and this time by *La Casa del Habano of the Partagás* factory, one of the most famous in Cuba and all over the world.

In this context, Habanos s.a. has presented the *"Aged Habanos" or "Vintage"* concept as exclusiveness on this occasion for the Cuban domestic market.

​​





​

The condition of *"Aged Habanos" or "Vintage"* has nothing to do with any extra ageing of the tobacco leaves, or when they were harvested, but with the time that the Habanos are kept under perfect temperature and humidity conditions after being made in the factory until the moment when they are tasted. The age will affect the flavour and aroma in the same way as it does with bottles of the finest wines. The initial date of this process is the seal with the production date stamped on the bottom of each Habanos box.

Some consider that 5 years are sufficient for the benefits of ageing to become apparent, others feel that at least 10 years should pass since the Habanos were placed in their box. This time elapsed attributes a more refined taste as well as an extremely complex aroma when smoking a Habano, provided that the temperature and humidity conditions are perfect.

On this occasion, a selection of Habanos with more than ten years of ageing was made. On the welcome evening of the celebration of the *15th anniversary at La Casa del Habano Partagás*, the *Hoyo de Dieux*vitola of Hoyo de Monterrey was tasted, obtaining an excellent valuation from the participants.

​​





​
In addition to the Habanos aged vitolas, other new products launched by Habanos, S.A. in 2011 were also tasted during the closing dinner of the event: H.Upmann Royal Robusto, an exclusive vitola for the shop network La Casa del Habano at world level, and Partagás Serie E No. 2.

A series of other vitolas of *"Aged Habanos" or "Vintage"* initially available at La Casa del Habano *Partagás*because of its 15th anniversary, will be available afterwards in all La Casa del Habano stores of Cuba.

All the Aged Habanos have been selected by a group of quality control experts who have reviewed each one of these Habanos in Cuba.

​​





​
They are easily identifiable because they apply a second ring and the seal "REVISADO" at the bottom of each box, which ensure their perfect ageing process.

​​​


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the informative reads Tony!


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

interesting. i wonder how many of these are gonna be from the questionable years.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Good research & thanks for the info..Well done ..PS


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info, T.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

There's a pretty comprehensive article on CA about these.

Cuban Cigars with Extra Age Reach Global Market | Cuba | Cigar Aficionado

I don't think I'll be trying these anytime soon based on those prices. Yikes. I'd be curious to read a review...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweeet, thanks for the 
"heads up" Tony :yo:


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

So far Ive heard from those more seasoned than myself to expect the Añejados to be pricey and very average. Unless the reviews start becoming way more favorable these are an easy pass for me.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

HIM said:


> So far Ive heard from those more seasoned than myself to expect the Añejados to be pricey and very average. Unless the reviews start becoming way more favorable these are an easy pass for me.


I have purchased several boxes at the LCDH Partagas in Havana and they were all priced the same as the new inventory. That was last year, mind you. Perhaps things have changed since then. All of the Añejados were of excellent quality.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarks said:


> I have purchased several boxes at the LCDH Partagas in Havana and they were all priced the same as the new inventory. That was last year, mind you. Perhaps things have changed since then. All of the Añejados were of excellent quality.


Thanks for the heads up Jeff!
Nice to see you back!
Peace Bro!


----------

